
Oculus founder Palmer Luckey’s defense startup is now making attack drones - melling
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/03/palmer-luckeys-defense-start-up-anduril-developing-attack-drones.html
======
jiofih
Do other A16z companies mind being associated with this?

------
Accujack
How does it destroy other drones? Collision?

------
cromwellian
If you could invent the perfect troll entrepreneur this guy would be it.
Figure out what people think is wrong, unethical, or illiberal and start a
company on it.

